# wifi problem



## Carlalemaire (Oct 28, 2012)

I have a linksys 1200 router. I cannot access App Store on my iphone 4, or my kids ipod 4th generation. We can access App Store when using other wifi. We can access the internet on all devices using this wifi, just not the App Store. Please help.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

HI and Welcome to TSF!

Are the parent permissions turned off?


----------

